# Bore and Stroke the 2.5L



## TheBigRoss (Mar 29, 2007)

the thoughts of a turbo kit are great for the 2.5l. which i'm looking forward too. but i have also thought about getting my engine bored out. bigger displacment values will add more hp under the hood and give you more torque.


----------



## rocker97x (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Bore and Stroke the 2.5L (TheBigRoss)*

and....


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Bore and Stroke the 2.5L (TheBigRoss)*

if you are planning to turbo, then boost equals power. this motor will be limited by virtue of its compression ration not its cylinder size. you want to decrease compression to increase boost. 15psi boost is equal to doubling the cubic volume of your motor. with a 9.5:1 ratio, upside is about 7psi, still equal to increasing the size from 2.5 to 3.75L. several ways: reverse dome pistons, thicker head gaskets-there are a number of custom gasket makers, 1/8" drops compression 1 pt, 1/4" drops it 2, different head. By the looks of the cylinder block, there is not much room for overbore.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

stock 1.8t is 9.3-9.5 compression we run 22psi all day long.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I know, I have one, with a GT2871R, thanks for the info


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*

then why the comment of 9.5 and 7psi, you should know better!


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

boring seems to look questionable. cylinder walls are pretty close.


----------



## TheBigRoss (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

thanks for the feed back guys i just bought my rabbit and was looking at other possibilities to get alittle more umph out of it. because i havent had the chance to tear down my engine and take a look around inside to see what makes it tick.


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (TheBigRoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBigRoss* »_thanks for the feed back guys i just bought my rabbit and was looking at other possibilities to get alittle more umph out of it. because i havent had the chance to tear down my engine and take a look around inside to see what makes it tick.


ok koo just as long as you dont act like rogue motorsport hehehehe


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (TheBigRoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBigRoss* »_thanks for the feed back guys i just bought my rabbit and was looking at other possibilities to get alittle more umph out of it. because i havent had the chance to tear down my engine and take a look around inside to see what makes it tick.

Get a VWpartsMTL intake, it will give you a little "umph". Once you take a peak under your engine cover, youll realize how terrible the stock intake system is on the 2.5I, its like it was designed to be improved on. As far as a turbo, I dont know if you realize, but 'whatsyourbeef' is currently working on a turbo rabbit project. So hes your best bet to talk to if your looking to boost your rabbit.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

yeah, dont bore. get better internals though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

